# Do you keep a Journal or Diary?



## Halo (Mar 26, 2008)

Following Braveheart's lead of posing a question, I thought that I would throw my own out as well...

Do you keep a journal or diary?  

If yes, do you write in it everyday?  

Is it a paper one or an online version?  

Have you or would you ever share portions of it with your therapist?

Okay so that was more than one question but they are all related


----------



## Halo (Mar 26, 2008)

Seeing as I posed the questions I will go ahead and answer them first:

_Do you keep a journal or diary?_  -  Yes, I keep a journal.

_If yes, do you write in it everyday?_ -  Normally yes I try to but once in a while I will miss a day.

_Is it a paper one or an online version?_ - Mine is on my computer (password protected) and run with a program that I downloaded.   

_Have you or would you ever share portions of it with your therapist?_ - Yes I have and always have.  I sometimes express myself much better in writing than verbally.


----------



## braveheart (Mar 26, 2008)

*Do you keep a journal or diary? *- Yes. I have done ever since I was 11. 

*If yes, do you write in it everyday?* - Everyday without fail! The only blanks have been when the emotional pain's been too much for words. 

*Is it a paper one or an online version?* - Paper. [and you can imagine how many boxes of journals I have to cart about every time I move house!] And an online one, but I update that less regularly. 

*Have you or would you ever share portions of it with your therapist?* Occasionally, yes. I sometimes read out portions from it if I can't find another way to express how I feel.


----------



## Mari (Mar 26, 2008)

Do you keep a journal or diary? Yes

If yes, do you write in it everyday? No. Usually I find my thoughts are too scattered and I have trouble sorting them out.

Is it a paper one or an online version? I have both.

Have you or would you ever share portions of it with your therapist? I have shared a great deal with my therapist which has been very helpful.


----------



## lallieth (Mar 26, 2008)

*Do you keep a journal or diary?*  Yes

*If yes, do you write in it everyday?*  No
*
Is it a paper one or an online version?*  Both
*
Have you or would you ever share portions of it with your therapist?* No


----------



## ladylore (Mar 26, 2008)

I keep a journal - sparatically

I buy very special journals - this one is from a place called Hearts. It looks like its leather bound and has sayings from Davinci on it. I love it.

I use to share parts of it with my therapist but then I realized it was a trigger, so I stopped. This is for me and me only. My own private piece of the world.


----------



## Lana (Mar 26, 2008)

Do you keep a journal or diary?
-- No.  But sometimes, I write, what I call, articles where I express my thoughts, ideas, views.  When I first started delving into my past with my therapist, it was very upsetting and I did a lot of research into subjects that pertain to me.  My therapist says I can write a book on it now. 

If yes, do you write in it everyday?
-- No.  I only write when I'm inspired by something, or someone.  I do carry a little notepad with me for in the event that a thought strikes me that I wish to expand on.  

Is it a paper one or an online version?
-- Well, it's electronic.   I don't have the patience for the pen and paper and I won't post any of what I wrote online. But as I said earlier, I do keep a little notebook where I jot down thoughts that I wish to explore/elaborate on further.

Have you or would you ever share portions of it with your therapist?
-- I did.  Some of it.  She said I should write a book.  Maybe.....one day...


----------



## adaptive1 (Mar 26, 2008)

I think keeping a journal or diary is great but unfortunately for me being  obsessive compulsive my compulsive writing took over my life, I would write for hours and hours and I could not stop, I sometimes wrote the same thing over and over and over. It seems so strange to me now because I don't do that anymore, and hopefully those days are over or at least diminished in frequency .... but I am not about to tempt myself by starting a journal.  

Kind of funny isn't it, only on psychlink forums would you get an answer like mine to this simple question :dimples: At least I have a sense of humour about it now, its not funny when you are in the midst of it.

However, there are lots of other ways I have found to relieve anxiety, exercise, trying to figure out what is really bothering me and seeing what I can do about it, spending time with people I care about, those are just a few.
It does feel good to see yourself move forward. Thanks to everyone here who have helped me do that.


----------



## sunset (Mar 27, 2008)

Do you keep a journal or diary?* No, because I wouldnt want it written down where someone else would be able to read it.*

If yes, do you write in it everyday? 

Is it a paper one or an online version? *I would consider an online one with a password, just havent done it. *

Have you or would you ever share portions of it with your therapist?


----------



## LadyBumble (Mar 27, 2008)

I don't write a diary as such; I do, however, write. I've been a writer all my life and at times where I'm going through a dark period my writing reflects that


----------



## rosedragon (Mar 27, 2008)

*Do you keep a journal or diary?*
Yes.

*If yes, do you write in it everyday?*
No, only when I have something I feel interesting to write down and I wasn't procrastinating it.

*Is it a paper one or an online version?*
Both. In depressive moments I tend to write paper one instead online, which are my super private diary. 

*Have you or would you ever share portions of it with your therapist?*
Never, I'm hardly trust real life people. But if a therapist can get my trust, I don't mind sharing my super private diary.


----------



## Shaymus (Mar 27, 2008)

*Do you keep a journal or diary?*
Yes.

*If yes, do you write in it everyday?*
I try to but obviously there are days where all id do is write curse words so i just keep those thoughts in my head 

*Is it a paper one or an online version?*
I like to have an online one. Who would ever think <insert random name here> would be me? 

*Have you or would you ever share portions of it with your therapist?*
Never would i do such a thing. I put what i feel no matter how wrong it is. I might be writing bad things about the t in it though heh.


----------



## ladylore (Mar 27, 2008)

MrShaymus said:


> *Do you keep a journal or diary?*
> Yes.
> 
> *If yes, do you write in it everyday?*
> ...



Welcome to Psychlinks MrShaymus. :welcome:


----------

